# Ice cream - what's your pleasure?



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

I haven't had ice cream in awhile, so today I stopped in a neighborhood shop and got a quart of Butter Fudge Swirl.  Vanilla with fudge mixed (swirled) in. 

I usually like vanilla, black walnut, or salty caramel (sold by a gourmet shop called Jeni's)...very pricey, I usually just get a pint.

https://shop.jenis.com/pick-your-own-mix

Anyway, the Butter Fudge Swirl is really good.  Had a few spoonfuls, then back into the freezer.  Decided to go for the big bag of white seedless grapes I bought earlier.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 26, 2019)

We’re in the middle of moving
Rather warm out
My lady had to stop at the dollar store for some cleaning supplies
Brought out a pint of some sorta non-dairy ice cream 
…for……a dollar
Surprisingly good, and low cal

Favorite?
Butter pecan
Or, if homemade, black walnut


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2019)

I like Friendly's Forbidden Chocolate; recently got severely hooked on Vanilla, particularly Vanilla Bean.  Like Breyer's Peach and Breyer's Creamsicle.

I love Ice Cream, I love it too much.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 26, 2019)

Pepper said:


> I like Friendly's Forbidden Chocolate; recently got severely hooked on Vanilla, particularly Vanilla Bean.  Like Breyer's Peach and Breyer's Creamsicle.
> 
> I love Ice Cream, I love it too much.



Breyer's….is …gooood


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

Heard good things about Breyer's, never tried it.
Need to do so.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 26, 2019)

Right now I'm hooked on Chocolate chip mint but I also love Friendly's Forbidden Chocolate . I think it would be easier if I post what I don't like and that would be Pistachio.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 26, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Heard good things about Breyer's, never tried it.
> Need to do so.



My experience;
Beats heck outa Dreyer’s or Bluebell
Not as busy as Ben and Jerry’s
Doesn’t hafta be
Just good ice cream



I prefer to let mine melt a bit

Especially if it’s butter pecan


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2019)

*Ice cream is my ultimate food weakness amongst so many! I love Häagen Daz coffee and Moose Tracks (vanilla with chocolate fudge and peanut butter)* *the most.*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2019)

Black Cherry.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2019)

Plain old vanilla!

During the dog days of summer, I always think about my grandmother and root beer floats!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> We’re in the middle of moving
> Rather warm out
> My lady had to stop at the dollar store for some cleaning supplies
> Brought out a pint of some sorta non-dairy ice cream
> ...


Ditto....[FONT=&quot]Butter pecan[/FONT]


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2019)

Just plain old vanilla with Hershey’s chocolate syrup on top. Second choice...coffee ice cream.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2019)

I probably like vanilla ice cream w/ caramel best.  Also  love frozen custard in the summer,  both  chocolate and vanilla.   Have a local custard store nearby that sells pints/quarts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm partial to hot fudge sundaes with nuts on them!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 30, 2019)

boysenberry. since i quit alcohol i love ice cream


----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm seriously hooked on frozen custard from a local place here in town.  I like the vanilla and custard mixed. Frozen custard is creamer than ice cream.


----------



## Trade (Jul 1, 2019)

*Breyers Mint Chocolate Chip.   *


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 1, 2019)

What other food item is heavenly to a one year old and a 100 year old?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2019)

Hmmm.  That quart of Butter Fudge Swirl is almost gone.  
Guess where I'll be headin' tomorrow.......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2019)

Breyers is good, pretty natural and not too many ingredients, but my favorite is Baskin Robbins pralines and cream.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 4, 2019)

The worst I ever had was wonderful...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2019)

One ice cream which I have never liked is chocolate chip mint....a lot of people love it.  I've just never liked chocolate/mint anything.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 5, 2019)

Anyone but this one.     Seriously, there is something wrong with these lowlife bottom feeders.

https://www.dailydot.com/irl/licking-ice-cream-challenge/


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nestle makes Creme Brule ice cream every once in awhile.

I like mint but I don't like the chocolate chips in it.

For pies it always has to be vanilla.  No other ice cream will do on apple or blueberry or rhubarb pie.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2019)

I agree that vanilla ice cream on pie (apple, peach, or cherry) is the only way to go.

I once had apple pie with cinnamon ice cream...it was good, but I still prefer vanilla.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 5, 2019)

*I am currently on a orange sherbet with sliced strawberries kick.  In fact, just had a small bowl earlier this evening.  I find it a nice cool treat in this hot weather.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Vanilla ice cream with a dab of Malibu rum... (white bottle)


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2019)

This summer I've eaten a lot of raspberry sorbet.


----------



## JimW (Aug 5, 2019)

If it's store bought ice cream it's gotta be Ben & Jerry's, simply the best for me. Pistachio and New York Super Fudge Chunk are my favorites.

I like to get soft serve ice cream from an ice cream stand on occaision, usually a vanilla and chocolate swirl dipped in chocolate coating. But my go to ice cream is always pistachio.

I'm not a fan of Breyers, their ice cream always has ice crystals on it and tastes funny to me.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 5, 2019)

Homemade peach.  Puree the peaches before adding to the boiled custard ice cream base.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

I'll take a  Hot fudge sundae


----------



## Don M. (Aug 5, 2019)

I've been a fan of chocolate ice cream for decades....I keep some in the fridge, and have a couple of good dips nearly every evening.  My favorite is a "triple chocolate" made by Crown Creamery, and sold at a local discount grocery chain called Sav-A-lot....best I've ever had.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I've been a fan of chocolate ice cream for decades


I have too
Can't go wrong with most any brand....if it's chocolate

However, my lady has been runnin' her nutria-bullet

Just coconut milk, ice, cocoa powder, fruit sweetener...like a banana

Oh, lordy......cannot believe it's not bad for me
Worth the headache rush


----------



## gennie (Aug 5, 2019)

Any ice cream is good. 
Any ice cream with chocolate is better. 
Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie is best


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2019)

The only Ben & Jerry's I like is Chunky Monkey.  I've tried a few others, but imo this is really good.


----------



## JimW (Aug 5, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> The only Ben & Jerry's I like is Chunky Monkey.  I've tried a few others, but imo this is really good.



I too like the Chunky Monkey, just had some last week.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2019)

@Don M. 

We have Sav-A-Lot stores here. I've never shopped there, but I'll have to check into Crown Creamery ice cream.

@JimW 

I've never bought Breyer's, a lot of folks love it.
Ice crystals... isn't that caused by ice cream being in freezer too long?


----------



## JimW (Aug 5, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Don M.
> 
> We have Sav-A-Lot stores here. I've never shopped there, but I'll have to check into Crown Creamery ice cream.
> 
> ...



It can be yes, but for whatever reason ice crystals are always in every tub of Breyers I've ever had no matter where I've purchased them. I stopped buying Breyers years ago because of this and I never really cared for the flavors.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 5, 2019)

All the above!!!!! I am an ice cream junkie


----------



## DaveA (Aug 5, 2019)

I'll go with Trade's choice of the Mint Chocolate Chip, but in truth, I've never met an ice cream flavor that I didn't like.


----------

